# Kinsey



## JerDfx (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi guys. This bottle measures 8 and 3/4 quarters of a inch in height. It is dark brown in color. And it is about 1 and a half inch in width. At the very top above were it says Kinsey it says federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle. Right below were it says Kinsey it says since 1892. It also has the number 5 at the bottom of the front of the bottle. It has seems that run up to about 1 inch from the lip of the bottle. It appears to have very faint traces of a seem to the last inch of the bottle also. It used to have some kind of screw cap at one point. Still has the grooves for a lid. On the backside of the bottle at the bottom it says one pint. At the very bottom of the bottle when flipped up side down it has numbers. It seems to me that the bottom was molded to the bottle. It has lines like a rectangle to show that it was placed in there. It reads like this. 4 D-90. Then 2397 and a  T with the letters L and J to the right and left of the T with the number 51 to the right. That is the best I can describe it to you guys. Would like to know anything about this bottle. I feal I'll just keep putting bottles up until one of you pro's say I got one to put aside. Thanks for the help. Take care Jeremy.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2004)

Federal law forbids... 1933-64 or there abouts. It's a whiskey, rum or some liquor.


----------



## JerDfx (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks I appreciate the time you took to tell me some info on this bottle. Do bottles like this have any value of more than a buck or two. Thanks again and take care Jeremy.


----------

